# Hope From Harry



## Carol V (Aug 9, 2008)

I wanted to share a story about my Harry that was published in a radiation oncology magazine this month...I just saw it on-line yesterday and want to share him with my new friends here....it is ironic that it was one year ago this week that I was concerned his cancer was back, but at that time it was not...

I like to share my Harry stories as it makes me feel like he counted...he had a much too short life..but he was very quirky and I often laugh out loud as memories fill my head...there are so many little things that I wrote down...I realized with my two kids that memories fade..so to jot down those little special moments....we seem to remember the very good and the very bad but the everyday smiles can be forgotten as life goes on..

His article is on page 14..I hope this link works for you.

http://www.civco.com/customer_support/customer_tools/oncology/ProgramRTSummer2008.pdf


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The story about Sir Harry and Lucy made me teary. I am so sorry you lost two goldens to cancer, and especially such a youngster. We lost our Raleigh and our Acadia to hemangiosarcoma. The article was uplifting- thanks for posting it.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thank You for sharing Harry's story. I guess Rainbow Bridge has it's Forrest Gump now...


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks so much for sharing this story about Harry. What a sweet tribute that was.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thank you for sharing such an informational and inspiring story. Harry was so lucky to have you and his team


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you so much for sharing Harry's story. It's really heartening to know that such treatment is available for our puppers. Harry's journey could well help many others in coping with cancer and the decisions involved. Play hard at the bridge sweet Harry.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank You For Giving Hope Harry~Godspeed


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Harry was a very brave boy, thanks for sharing his life with us.

One question for you, when you got Jack did you know he was born the same day Harry passed on. Reason I'm asking is because Tom was born the same day Fred passed on and it was pure coincidence.


----------



## Carol V (Aug 9, 2008)

davebeech said:


> Harry was a very brave boy, thanks for sharing his life with us.
> 
> One question for you, when you got Jack did you know he was born the same day Harry passed on. Reason I'm asking is because Tom was born the same day Fred passed on and it was pure coincidence.


No we didn't until we we picked him up....the breeder had a golden retriever calendar in her kitchen and she brought it over to us (with tears in her eyes) to show us that April 24th was boldly circled and 1:15 was written on it---after we had told her Harry passed on April 24th--Harry passed at 1:15 pm and mama dog went into labor at 1:15 am.....

and sharlin...thank you for that picture...I only do the basic in computer...and don't know how to do the fancy stuff like that...one of my friends from itchmo had taken the picture I have as my avatar and put forget-me-nots all over it so it looks like he is in a field of flowers...we plan on planting forget me nots on his grave every April 24th from now on...

I find I feel him more when I talk about him....when we lost Barkley at 13 it was hard but we knew he had a very good long happy life and that made it a little easier to deal with...with Harry we know his life was happy and loved...just much much too short...and we find we also have "mad" in us not just sad...as why oh why would a 1 year old dog get cancer....


----------



## Carol V (Aug 9, 2008)

and also sharlin....I live 20 minutes from the ocean and all of my life have found peace and comfort walking the sea wall..looking out into the ocean in Narragansett....so the picture is so very special --- hard to put into words...thank you.....


----------



## Carol V (Aug 9, 2008)

this is the picture I was referring to...
http://redstarcafe.wordpress.com/2008/04/27/in-memory-of-harry/


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Carol V said:


> and also sharlin....I live 20 minutes from the ocean and all of my life have found peace and comfort walking the sea wall..looking out into the ocean in Narragansett....so the picture is so very special --- hard to put into words...thank you.....


Just as the sea is an eternal force so shall your Harry be. It was an honor.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Take comfort in knowing that Harry's spirit lives on in Jack. It wasn't just coincidence that Jack was born just 12 hours after Harry lost his fight against cancer.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a touching story. I have had my cry for the day now.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

You gone through one of the dreaded fears each of us carry for our pups
....your tribute to Harry is wonderful. Please give Lucy and Jack a hug and take one for yourself, too


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Carol V said:


> No we didn't until we we picked him up....the breeder had a golden retriever calendar in her kitchen and she brought it over to us (with tears in her eyes) to show us that April 24th was boldly circled and 1:15 was written on it---after we had told her Harry passed on April 24th--Harry passed at 1:15 pm and mama dog went into labor at 1:15 am.....


This is just absolutely amazing. I got chills


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Carol, I'm so sorry that your little boy Harry lost his valiant battle. My Cody, who is an angel sharing his peanut butter treats with Harry, was born on April 24, 1991. It's a special day. Scritches for Lucy and Jack, who I'm sure bring you great joy.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

Thank you for sharing your story of Harry. So young to have cancer, I'm glad you got to have more time with your precious boy. We too lost our Daisy at 3 years old from Lymphoma cancer, we did not do chemo, by the time she was diagnosed she was in the late stages so we decided to make her comfortable with prednisone until she left us April 23, 2007. I love forget me not flowers, our vet gave me some seeds to plant in Daisy's memory, this year they came up in my garden so full, vibrant and beautiful, right next to her memorial stone. These dogs are so wonderful and we are very fortunate to have had them in our lives.


----------

